# 2002 Beetle door panel cracked



## Richard Buss (May 10, 2016)

We just bought a 2002 Beetle for our daughter as her first car, and frankly I've loved driving the car around. 

I took the passenger door panel off this past weekend to make some repairs, and ended up cracking the plastic piece right blow the window. This is the plastic piece that runs the entire length of the door on the inside. 

Brought the car my local mechanic, and he told me VW does not sell replacement panels for the door. It's possible to buy the plastic part itself, but it would need to be painted and then installed by a either a collision shop or some place that specializes in interiors - the piece needs to be "heated" on. The part costs $399, plus painting, plus installation.... At this point could be looking at $1k to fix what is a really nothing more than piece of plastic; I only paid $2500 for the car. 

Finding a replacement part is nearly impossible; The car is the blue / green color that seems to be hard to find. 

Any ideas?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

This post is in the wrong forum. You want the New Beetle forum.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You are having the same problem; that many other New Beetles owners are having at this point. Basically, as the heat gets to the door panel plastics, they become brittle, crack and parts can break off (door handles, clip mounts, top covers split, etc.). 

Here are the options; as I see it: 

1. get a used set from a junk yard; end up with the same problem. 
2. get a used set; that has enough good parts to come out with a good panel. 
3. try to repair what have you have; reinforcing and repairing the parts, using pro auto body flexible panel repair kits and materials. 
4. buy reproduction panels; some people have started making these out of fiberglass and they have a similar shape to stock but are not exactly the same. 

Here is a thread; about rebuilding your panels with used or new parts: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/paint-body/104601-door-panel-top-swap.html

http://newbeetle.org/forums/styling-modifications/37996-refurbished-door-panels.html

door pull repair: 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/Broken_New_Beetle_Door_Handle_Fix_s/1883.htm

fiberglass repro panels: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/new-bee.../79233-new-beetle-door-panels-fiberglass.html


----------

